# Pics of my $800 SE-R!



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, so I bought a blown engine SE-R a few months back, and I got it fixed for a few hundred dollars, but the engine we rebuilt as cheaply as possible went South.... I bought a freshly rebuilt motor this weekend, and put it in... Here's a few pics of my experiences... 

Notice the JDM EGR-LESS intake manifold on the new motor! 
[EDIT]Sorry, no good pics of the Intake manifold, I just realized... I'll get some soon.[/EDIT]

Here's all the pics...


----------

